# Koa In Placerville



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

has anyone camped at koa in placerville, ca.? we just made reservations for memorial day wweekend there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No, but it looks like a really nice place according to the photos on their website. Lots of stuff for the kids to do with mini golf, fishing and swimming









We want to travel up the California coast towards Oregon someday and I noticed this KOA while figuring out overnight layovers.

Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

We stayed here 2 years ago, while it was clean and had lots of amenities and the staff was very helpful, we did find that with it being so close to the freeway it could get very noisy at times. The only other complaint we had was that all the spaces were very close to one another. (I have to point out that we generally stay in state parks or forest service campgrounds so it may just be us). Another campground in the area that we heard good things about was American River Resort in Coloma, Ca. Hope this helps. 
As a side note if the kids like trains, Railtown State Park in Jamestown is about an hour away (if I remember correctly) , our kids loved it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

This one is in Columbia, Very clean and the people are great.

http://www.49rv.com/

Have fun


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

How did this site end up working for you. We are staying there this weekend.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Meredith-

While we have never stayed at that KOA (too close to my house), if you are looking for other RV parks in the area, I would recommend Far Horizions 49er Village Click Here It's located in Plymouth where Hwy16 and Hwy49 meet.

--Greg


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I've added this to my list of places!


----------

